

PHP class for Goo.gl - Uncle_Sam
http://code.basvd.nl/google_url_shortener_1.0/

======
ck2
Hmmm - overkill, why make a dependency on json_decode?

If they are going to use such a heavy duty regex to grab urls, just regex the
response for the single answer (shorturl) you are looking for too.

Fsockopen alternative could also be supported with about 5 lines more.

